# hs-81 in rc18t



## SavageThrash (Sep 1, 2004)

ok well i have heard there is a conversion kit to fit this size servo. Ne one use it or heard of it?


----------



## wallyburger (Jul 17, 2004)

here's a link:
http://www.yourmicro.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16333
that's close to what you may be looking for.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

SavageThrash -- did you get the servo to work?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

WOW Thanks dudes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bought a RC18T Team car and I already have the Hitec HS 81 servo. I wanted to use it in the car as i think the sub-micro servo is too small for the steering application. This servo mount looks like a great idea.


----------

